# Buried my best friend tonight..........she got hit by a car!



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

My 3 year old Gordon Setter, Harley, got hit by a car tonight while my family and I were out at my in-laws farm letting my daughter ride her 50.

One minute she was running with my daughter as she rode around the yard, and the next minute she disappeared. After a bit of searching my wife found her next to the road, already passed. I cannot imagine hitting somebodys dog on the road and just driving away!!

I am overcome with grief feeling it is my fault for not keeping a closer eye on here, since clearly she did not know the dangers of the road!! She had been out to the farm 1000's of times since we got her as a 7 week old puppy, and even thought she loved to run, she normally stayed away from the road, and stayed in the yard. I guess all it takes is that one time!!

Even though I lost my best friend and hunting partner, I feel the worst for my kids who lost a playmate and campanion........

Godspeed my friend!! 









Host Image with PicTiger


----------



## huntersforlife (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that  my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can't read what you wrote. Just cannot do it. I hope you and your family find solstace in knowing that other people have you in their thoughts.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Your family will be in our thoughts this fall.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear the loss!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss....I know how you feel.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

that sucks. sorry to hear it.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.

It always sucks.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

bad day man!!! sorry!!! dont blame yourself...


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

Coach - hard to lose a member of the family. Sorry, man. I know you can never "replace" a dog, but are you going to get another Gordon at some point?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Sad day for you I know, I'm sorry to hear about it. It happened to me 10/21/84. 10/22/84 I picked up the new dog and he tuned into the best darn dog I ever knew! Go now and get another. You cannot replace, only start anew. It has always worked the best for me.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Sad day for you and your family. But r u done is right, the sooner you get another dog the pain will start to subside. I've done it both ways.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry Man! Dogs can be man's, woman's and children's best friend.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very sorry to hear that! I can't for the life of me understand why someone would not stop and say something. I hope they are full of guilt right now.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry to hear that, thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Very sorry to hear of your loss........ I literally get watery eyes and a huge lump in my throat EVERY SINGLE TIME I read one of these posts. What is the line.... "It is better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all"

One again, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I lost two loved dogs to this in the last 20 years and it hurt bad each time but I think we should keep things in perspective. I tell my kids that if a dog or a deer runs out in front of them to brake as hard as is safe but to never, ever run off the road over it.

You all know I love dogs, but I love my kids more and I won't risk them to save a dog that runs out in front of me if the speed of the road means a possible serious accident. 
The guy that hit him may of been afraid of how you would react and didn't want a confrontation.

I personally would of stopped.

I had a whole pack of puppies run out in front of me one day on the highway while in my van with all of my kids.

I ran right through them and by some miracle they managed to get out of the way. That was a tough situation I was sure glad the dummies managed to get out of the way that would of really tore me up.

I'm sorry for your loss I know its hurts, I cry a river everytime one of my dogs die for any reason.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I echo Rem n I 's message.


----------



## frannie60 (Sep 8, 2006)

So sorry for you loss of your beloved buddy, get another as soon as you can it will help your kids to have another dog to love.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Condolences to you and the family.

I almost had the same thing happen a couple of days ago. Made the mistake of dropping the leash for a moment on our daily walk, and my pup promptly ran across a four-lane highway in front of traffic. Fortunately she wasn't hit, I regained my composure fast enough to get her back to me before she ran out again. Won't let that happen again.

Think of all that you learned from your dog, and put it to use with your next.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

We know how it feels to loose a BEST FRIEND. Our toughts are with you


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my first springer to a car when he was a year old.

I waited a week then went back to my breeder and got another one. I still think of him though.

I like the picture of him in the window sill, I seen that and recognized it from Tom's web page and told me that Chance was the father of your pup. 
I just got one of Tom's pups.

Just to let you know there is a 5 month old male for sale in the Fargo Forum.
I think it would be hard now to go without a dog for me and my family but it is hard to replace one that you have had by your side every day for three years.


----------

